# Berlin



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

JUst looking at berlin and wonder if anyone had stayed near the city in one of the sites or Stellplatz please?

TM


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We stayed here.

http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/Startseite.2.0.html?&L=1

It's outside Umweltzone so no problems if your MH hasn't got the Green sticker.

The site is only a short walk from the U-Bahn at Alt-Tegel.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We stayed in Tegel stellplatze, a short bike ride or walk into town and straight on the U barn into Berlin, easy.

Paul.


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

Another vote for www.stellplatz-Berlin.de, imbis(cafe)24hr just outside, supermarket across the road from site. Short walk to S-bahn station or boat ride to Berlin centre


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Not stayed at any of the stelleplatz but would recommend getting the "Travel Berlin" Card for use on all of the public transport network e.g. U-Bhan (underground), S-Bhan (overground), tram and bus (wombling free - sorry couldn't help myself). Cheap, efficient, co-ordinated public transport network.

I'd also recommend the walking tours that start from Starbucks near the Brandenburg Gate - several different tours, last about 2 hours, very, very good.

If you want to visit significant landmarks like the Reichstag Dome (fantastic views of the city), book ahead, it's free but it saves queueing up 
http://www.bundestag.de/htdocs_e/visits/kuppel/kupp/245686

Visit the Holocaust Museum and the Topography of Terror. Highly recommended!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I really enjoyed the Topography of Terror too, very moving insight into how he came to power.

Paul.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

MrWez said:


> . . . - you'll never think of voting UKIP ever again. Highly recommended!


Or conservative/Lib's (on balance I'd favour UKIP


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We stayed at the Berlin Mitte Stellplatz 18 months ago.
Very convenient for Berlin center but very poor facilities made worse by 30 degrees C on our visit.
Would use Tegel on our next visit :wink:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Zozzer said:


> We stayed here.
> 
> http://www.stellplatz-berlin.de/Startseite.2.0.html?&L=1
> 
> ...


Zozzer

Thanks for that, as we are planning 2-3 days there before long.

There were some amusing bits of translation, but they generally gave lots of good advice.

Couldn't find the price, but if under €20 not bothered.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks Everyone, Tegal seems to be the one.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

anyone been up the tv tower?


----------

